# Hoodie.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Another one of my favourite birds. Ever since I was a wee lad and being told that these guys pecked the eyes out of live lambs and that if you got lost on the hills that the hoodies would attack and have your eyes out. Of course this is all nonsense, so here's some pics from today. Next task is to get better photies!


----------



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

great shots as usual! Never seen them before but they dont look as scary as the carrion crows!!!!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

squaccy said:


> great shots as usual! Never seen them before but they dont look as scary as the carrion crows!!!!


Cheers Squaccy. We don't carrion crows and yous don't get hoodies. We should swap some.


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

superb picture's mate :no1:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

thetomahawkkid58 said:


> superb picture's mate :no1:


Again thanks mate : victory:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful shots


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Fantastic, crows are one of my favourite birds :notworthy:

Never seen a hooded crow in the flesh.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

xvickyx said:


> Beautiful shots


Thanks Vicky.



Corsetts said:


> Fantastic, crows are one of my favourite birds :notworthy:
> 
> Never seen a hooded crow in the flesh.


Cheers.

I'm a lover of crows myself. I should be away photographing ravens today but alas it wasn't to be.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Ravens are my favourite crows, and one of my favourite birds of all time. They're just so stunning, and I love the way they look at you as if they can read your thoughts.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Corsetts said:


> Ravens are my favourite crows, and one of my favourite birds of all time. They're just so stunning, and I love the way they look at you as if they can read your thoughts.


You'll maybe like these then  All in flight shots though.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/574219-ravens-buzzards.html


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

fergie said:


> You'll maybe like these then  All in flight shots though.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/574219-ravens-buzzards.html


Yup, they're superb : victory:

Very, very difficult to capture in flight!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Another one of my favourite birds. Ever since I was a wee lad and being told that these guys pecked the eyes out of live lambs and that if you got lost on the hills that the hoodies would attack and have your eyes out. Of course this is all nonsense, so here's some pics from today. Next task is to get better photies!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Very nice shots...

Ive never heard of these hoodies?!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Very nice shots...
> 
> Ive never heard of these hoodies?!


Cheers dude.

Hoodies don't occur in your part of the world. They only occur in the north and west. Yous do get carrion crows though and we don't, of which I'm deeply envious.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Brilliant pics!
They are so beautiful! :flrt:


----------

